# Robin Spencer - ex Shell?



## TromboneJones (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi

I'm looking for Robin Spencer - used to be a Deck Cadet/3rd Mate with Shell. he comes from Harwich, Essex.

I used to be a good friend of his - and I did my time with Silver Line.

Cheers

Pete Jones


----------



## TromboneJones (Dec 7, 2005)

Found him - he's now a surveyor in Houston.


----------



## Roger Gerrey (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi Pete its Roger Gerrey did we start together at Reardon smiths for Silver line in 1972,if so give us a reply. Roger


----------



## Jon Vincent (Dec 31, 2006)

Pete. If you can't find his address, try OCIMF in London as he does all BP Sire vetting inxpections in the gulf region. Rgds Jon Vincent


----------

